# backs tire pressure?



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

what should i run on 30 backs?trail an mud riding


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

5 front, 3 rear


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i run 5.5 front and 5 in rear. can i tell the diff? Probably not but i like to think i can. haha


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i run 6 front and 5 rear but im sure it isnt much difference lol i just like to think with 6 up front my steering is easier haha


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

5 all the way around....Phreebsd..you sound like me...lol


----------

